# P-38 Air Filter



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if the air filter mounted in the main wheel wells of the P-38 was present on the J series operating in Europe? Here's a diagram of the unit from another thread on this site. It's #6 in the top diagram and #18 in the lower one.







Because this unit is tucked into the wheel well, there is no way of seeing it in period photos on the net. Thanks.


----------



## ThomasP (Dec 18, 2022)

My understanding is that an air filter was factory installed on the production line as standard from the H model onward. However, I do not know if it was the same arrangement as in the drawings you posted for the J & L models.

Also, an air filter may have been factory installed on some of the late-G models, but I do not know for sure.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 18, 2022)

I would guess if this shows up in the maintenance manuals, it was a required installation. Also consider the system it's providing filtration for.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2022)

Thanks guys. The P-38 parts manual does show this installation for the J and L as well as the H. I thought that maybe it was tropical option only much like the British and German filters used in the desert but I have found nothing saying that this item was for dusty conditions only.

I am building a model of an ETO P-38J. Tamiya includes the parts for the filter but ask that you not install it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Dec 19, 2022)

From the P-38 Training Manual dated August 1945





Also, Technical Order No. 01-75-8 dated 16 June 1943 states that all P-38 aircraft thru the G-10 and associated F-4/F-5 aircraft are to be fitted with ". . . a permanent air filter assembly . . . as soon as possible, and not later than the next 50-hour inspection . . ." The reason stated is "To reduce excessive oil consumption and engine malfunctioning caused by the ingestion of dust, sand, and other foreign material into the air intake system . . ."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2022)

ThomasP said:


> The reason stated is "To reduce excessive oil consumption and engine malfunctioning caused by the ingestion of dust, sand, and other foreign material into the air intake system . . ."


That would certainly be critical in the PTO due to coral dust, which was ruinous to engines if ingested.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2022)

Interesting info. I'm leaning toward these being installed on my bird. I know the Brits had issues with their Typhoons operating from dusty French airfields and had to come up with a rapid solution to block direct air ingestion into the carb intake while on the ground.


----------

